# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Expanded Metal

## Armers

Anyone know where i can get a small bit of expanded metal? ~300 wide ~1000 long? Steel preferably! (not gal) In Melbourne 
Cheers

----------


## ringtail

I'd be hitting the scrap yards / recyclers

----------


## Armers

Never thought about the scrappy.. Cheers I'll check them out tomorrow! 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## ringtail

Don't be surprised if you come away with heaps of other stuff  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Someone say scrapyard?

----------


## ringtail

Uh oh, he's awake  :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

no luck at the scrap yard, too many other things I could buy! But I'll continue on my quest!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Sheet Metal workshops could be another source.

----------


## Armers

funny thing is there is a sheet metal workshop at work... unfortunately they don't use expanded steel. Eyes peeled unless i find something better (or easier to find)  
Cheers

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Armers

Cheers PG, was trying to find off cuts more then anything. I am finding the companies like those are asking for a minimum buy which is way over what i need.  :Frown:

----------


## r3nov8or

In Geelong I'd be going straight to Metaland - No Dramas but surprised to see they only seem to be in regional areas

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cheers PG, was trying to find off cuts more then anything. I am finding the companies like those are asking for a minimum buy which is way over what i need.

  
They may have a stack of smaller "leftovers" or "handy pieces" etc.
My local steel shops usually have many things in smaller lengths.   :Smilie:

----------

